# The Magic Playoff Race Thread



## RP McMurphy

After the Magic traded Tracy McGrady, Juwan Howard, Reece Gaines, and Tyronn Lue to Houston for Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley, and Kelvin Cato, fans and members of the media insulted and belittled Orlando general manager John Weisbrod. He reportedly even received death threats from fans upset that the Magic were losing the two-time NBA scoring champion.

A lot of Weisbrod's critics began to eat their words on Saturday, December 4, 2004, when a win over the Grizzlies left the Magic in first place in the East. Since then, the inconsistent Magic have fallen to seventh in the standings, and face the prospect of a tight playoff race. A seed as high as sixth is a realistic goal, and we pretty much know which teams the Magic will compete against if they want to make the playoffs.














































Six teams fighting for three playoff spots. I'll update this thread every night for the rest of the season that at least one of these teams has a game. Feel free to use this thread to discuss who you think is in and who is out.

Eastern Conference Standings


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, February 22, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (27-27)
6. Chicago (27-23)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (26-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-27)
10. New Jersey (23-31)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Pacers 108 - Magic 84
*Scoring leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 20 points; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 15 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jeff Foster (Pacers) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 6 assists; Doug Christie, Grant Hill (Magic) 3 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 100 - Nets 82
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 101 - Bulls 105 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 21 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem, Eddie Jones (Heat) 9 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 11 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 7 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 95 - Lakers 104
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points; Kobe Bryant, Lamar Odom (Lakers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 7 rebounds; Chris Mihm (Lakers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 5 assists; Luke Walton (Lakers) 7 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## X-Factor

I don't belive we blew that game against the Pacers, we played horribly in a game that could have been won.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, February 23, 2005*

With the run the Milwaukee Bucks have been making in February, it's time to start paying attention to them.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (27-28)
6. Chicago (27-24)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (27-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-27)
10. Milwaukee (22-30)
11. New Jersey (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 91 - Cavaliers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 21 points; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 7 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 11 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 91 - Pacers 93 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 38 points; Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 18 rebounds; Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists; Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 6 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 81 - Bucks 100
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 26 points; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 15 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 11 rebounds; Zaza Pachulia (Bucks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Mike James (Bucks) 7 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 86 - Nuggets 107
*Scoring leaders:* Delonte West (Celtics) 17 points; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Allen (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists; Carmelo Anthony, Andre Miller (Nuggets) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Wednesday, February 23, 2005*



RP McMurphy said:


> With the run the Milwaukee Bucks have been making in February, it's time to start paying attention to them.


It's a shame the Bucks decided to give up on this year. They gave away Keith Van Horn and Mike James (in seperate deals) and only got back Calvin Booth, Reece Gaines and Alan Henderson. With these trades, I'd say any chances they had are now gone.


----------



## RP McMurphy

The trade deadline was today. While Milwaukee was busy throwing in the towel on their season, Philadelphia went and got Chris Webber while Boston traded for Antoine Walker. It remains to be seen how much the trades will help these teams (my guess: not much) but with both of them coming off of blowout losses, the Magic have gained a little breathing room.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (27-28)
6. Chicago (27-24)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (27-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-28)
10. Milwaukee (22-30)
11. New Jersey (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAME*
















*Final:* 76ers 101 - Knicks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 29 points; Tim Thomas (Knicks) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 15 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, February 25, 2005*

With Indiana beating Cleveland and Chicago beating Washington tonight, the fourth through eighth seeded teams in the East are only separated by 3.5 games. If New Jersey, Toronto, and Milwaukee fall any further back it'll be time to stop keeping track of them and start watching Cleveland and Washington. For now I'll leave it like this.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (28-28)
6. Chicago (28-24)
7. Orlando (28-25)
8. Indiana (28-26)
9. Philadelphia (26-28)
10. New Jersey (24-32)
11. Toronto (23-32)
12. Milwaukee (22-31)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bobcats 86 - Nets 93
*Scoring leaders:* Gerald Wallace (Bobcats) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 12 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 82 - Pacers 106
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 21 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds; Jermaine O'Neal, Scot Pollard (Pacers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 8 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 90 - Bulls 97
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 36 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Antonio Davis (Bulls) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 7 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 8 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP

















*Final:* Raptors 106 - Bucks 102
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 27 points; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 8 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP[/QUOTE]
















*Final:* Celtics 109 - Jazz 102
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 24 points; Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Matt Harpring (Jazz) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Marcus Banks, Raef LaFrentz, Delonte West (Celtics) 3 assists; Howard Eisley (Jazz) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Babir

Bulls are playing very well right now, Sixers and Celtics made solid additions in Webber and Walker. I was confident that Magic would be in playoffs before the ALL-Star break...I am not sure now, especially after those terrible losses to Pacers and Heat... :sad:


----------



## RP McMurphy

This is the low point of the season so far for Magic fans, but I think they're still going to make the playoffs. Near the beginning of 2005 they had four bad losses in a row, but then they rebounded and went a few games over .500. That's what happens when you're an inconsistent team and I think they'll get back on track soon. Keep your head up.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, February 26, 2005*

Losses by Philadelphia and Indiana kept the Magic from losing ground in the standings.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (28-28)
6. Chicago (29-24)
7. Orlando (28-26)
8. Indiana (28-27)
9. Philadelphia (26-29)
10. New Jersey (24-32)
11. Toronto (23-32)
12. Milwaukee (22-31)
13. New York (23-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 98 - Heat 101
*Scoring leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 28 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato (Magic) 10 rebounds; Michael Doleac, Udonis Haslem (Heat) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 7 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Bobcats 90
*Scoring leaders:* Antonio Davis (Bulls) 20 points; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Othella Harrington (Bulls) 9 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 101 - 76ers 99
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 19 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (Kings) 10 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert, Chris Webber (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 8 rebounds; Allen Iverson (76ers) 14 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP

















*Final:* Pacers 79 - Knicks 90
*Scoring leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 4 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, February 27, 2005*

A loss by Orlando drops them into a tie with Indiana for the seventh playoff spot in the East. These two teams figure to compete with one another down the stretch, with a first-round exit at stake. Orlando currently has the tiebreaker because they've won two of three against Indiana this year, but the two teams play each other again in the second-to-last game of the season.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (29-28)
4. Cleveland (31-23)
5. Washington (31-24)
6. Chicago (29-24)
7. Orlando (28-27)
8. Indiana (28-27)
9. Philadelphia (26-29)
10. New Jersey (25-32)
11. Toronto (24-32)
12. Milwaukee (23-31)
13. New York (23-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Lakers 102 - Raptors 108
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 31 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kobe Bryant, Lamar Odom (Lakers) 8 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8 assists; Milt Palacio (Raptors) 7 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - Nets 104
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 28 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 18 rebounds; Vince Carter (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 73 - Bucks 99
*Scoring leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 16 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 12 rebounds; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 3 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP[/QUOTE]
















*Final:* Kings 110 - Wizards 108
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 38 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 43 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (Kings) 12 rebounds; Kwame Brown (Wizards) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 7 assists; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 7 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 112 - Magic 103
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 28 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 12 rebounds; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 11 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 7 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 120 - Suns 113 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 33 points; Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 rebounds; Shawn Marion (Suns) 20 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 6 assists; Quentin Richardson (Suns) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||SUNS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, February 28, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (29-28)
4. Washington (31-24)
5. Cleveland (31-24)
6. Chicago (29-24)
7. Orlando (28-27)
8. Indiana (28-27)
9. Philadelphia (26-29)
10. New Jersey (25-32)
11. Toronto (24-32)
12. Milwaukee (23-31)
13. New York (24-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Spurs 94 - Cavaliers 92
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 20 points; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 11 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 10 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

SPURS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 115 - Knicks 117 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 30 points; Tim Thomas (Knicks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 15 rebounds; Michael Sweetney, Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (29-28)
4. Washington (31-24)
5. Cleveland (31-24)
6. Chicago (29-25)
7. Orlando (28-27)
8. Indiana (28-28)
9. Philadelphia (27-29)
10. New Jersey (25-32)
11. Toronto (24-32)
12. New York (24-33)
13. Milwaukee (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Sonics 101 - Pacers 93
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 30 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 12 rebounds; Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antonio Daniels, Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 5 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 118 - Bucks 111
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 48 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 8 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 9 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Rockets 119 - Bulls 89
*Scoring leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 32 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Clarence Weatherspoon (Rockets) 7 rebounds; Othella Harrington (Bulls) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 7 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists.

ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 2, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (30-28)
4. Washington (32-24)
5. Cleveland (31-25)
6. Chicago (29-25)
7. Orlando (29-27)
8. Indiana (28-28)
9. Philadelphia (27-30)
10. New Jersey (26-32)
11. Toronto (24-33)
12. New York (24-33)
13. Milwaukee (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Rockets 98 - Wizards 101
*Scoring leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 26 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 9 rebounds; Kwame Brown (Wizards) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike James, Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 5 assists.

ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 103 - Cavaliers 86
*Scoring leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 31 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Danny Fortson, Vladimir Radmanovic (Sonics) 7 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 5 assists; Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 99 - 76ers 93
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Vince Carter, Jason Collins (Nets) 8 rebounds; Rodney Rogers (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 111 - Magic 114
*Scoring leaders:* Predrag Stojakovic (Kings) 28 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Darius Songaila (Kings) 7 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Kings) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 10 assists; Steve Francis (Kings) 10 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 101 - Celtics 104
*Scoring leaders:* Chucky Atkins (Lakers) 29 points; Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 13 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 4 assists; Marcus Banks (Celtics) 8 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 86 - Spurs 92
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 16 points; Manu Ginobili (Spurs) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 asssists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 7 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||SPURS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, March 3, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (30-28)
4. Washington (32-24)
5. Cleveland (31-25)
6. Chicago (29-25)
7. Orlando (29-27)
8. Indiana (28-29)
9. Philadelphia (27-30)
10. New Jersey (26-33)
11. Toronto (24-33)
12. New York (24-33)
13. Milwaukee (23-32)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Heat 106 - Nets 90
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 27 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 13 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic, Clifford Robinson (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists; Vince Carter (Nets) 9 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 87 - Nuggets 96
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 16 points; Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Austin Croshere, Scot Pollard (Pacers) 8 rebounds; Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 22 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 5 assists; Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 7 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 4, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-28)
4. Washington (32-25)
5. Cleveland (31-26)
6. Chicago (29-26)
7. Orlando (30-27)
8. Indiana (29-29)
9. Philadelphia (28-30)
10. New Jersey (26-33)
11. Toronto (24-34)
12. New York (24-34)
13. Milwaukee (23-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Knicks 89 - Magic 111
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 22 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 89 - 76ers 98
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 34 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds; Chris Webber (Kings) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 103 - Wizards 90
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 34 points; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 14 rebounds; Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis (Warriors) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 8 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 84 - Celtics 104
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Hart (Bobcats) 13 points; Ricky Davis, Antoine Walker (Celtics) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Al Jefferson, Antoine Walker, Delonte West (Celtics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Keith Bogans, Jason Hart (Bobcats) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 4 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 97 - Timberwolves 103
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 24 points; Wally Szczerbiak (Timberwolves) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 12 rebounds; Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 9 assists; Anthony Carter (Timberwolves) 13 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 75 - Grizzlies 86
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 19 points; Shane Battier (Grizzlies) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Morris Peterson (Raptors) 4 assists; Brian Cardinal (Grizzlies) 5 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP[/QUOTE]
















*Final:* Bulls 99 - Spurs 102
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Othella Harrington (Bulls) 20 points; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 7 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 5 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 8 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||SPURS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 106 - Blazers 97
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson, Reggie Miller (Pacers) 24 points; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jeff Foster (Pacers) 11 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Fred Jones (Pacers) 8 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 9 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, March 5, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-28)
4. Washington (33-25)
5. Cleveland (31-26)
6. Orlando (31-27)
7. Chicago (29-27)
8. Indiana (29-29)
9. Philadelphia (29-30)
10. New Jersey (26-34)
11. Toronto (24-34)
12. New York (24-34)
13. Milwaukee (24-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Wizards 86 - Bobcats 84
*Scoring leaders:* Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 22 points; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kwame Brown (Wizards) 12 rebounds; Jason Kapono, Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 4 assists; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 4 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 98 - Hawks 97
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points; Al Harrington (Hawks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 8 rebounds; Josh Smith (Hawks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Al Harrington (Hawks) 9 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 105 - Nets 81
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 26 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 11 rebounds; Vince Carter, Clifford Robinson (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 4 assists; Vince Carter (Nets) 5 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 87 - Bucks 95
*Scoring leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 24 points; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 12 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 7 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 11 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, March 6, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-29)
4. Washington (33-25)
5. Cleveland (31-27)
6. Orlando (31-27)
7. Chicago (29-27)
8. Philadelphia (29-30)
9. Indiana (29-30)
10. New Jersey (26-34)
11. Toronto (25-34)
12. New York (25-34)
13. Milwaukee (24-33)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Timberwolves 99 - Celtics 97
*Scoring leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 21 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 13 rebounds; Mark Blount (Celtics) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 9 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 assists.

TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 95 - Hornets 84
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 33 points; Lee Nailon (Hornets) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds; Chris Andersen, Jackson Vroman (Hornets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 9 assists; Speedy Claxton (Hornets) 5 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 102 - Cavaliers 82
*Scoring leaders:* Eddie Jones (Heat) 19 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 11 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Damon Jones, Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 6 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 5 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 99 - Knicks 115
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 10 rebounds; Kurt Thomas, Tim Thomas (Knicks) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 16 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 94 - Lakers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 29 points; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 10 rebounds; Kobe Bryant, Chris Mihm (Lakers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dale Davis, Fred Jones (Pacers) 5 assists; Lamar Odom (Lakers) 7 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 7, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-29)
4. Washington (33-25)
5. Cleveland (31-27)
6. Orlando (31-27)
7. Chicago (30-27)
8. Indiana (29-30)
9. Philadelphia (29-31)
10. New Jersey (26-34)
11. New York (25-34)
12. Toronto (25-35)
13. Milwaukee (24-34)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* 76ers 100 - Heat 108
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 7 rebounds; Udonis Haslem (Heat) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 7 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 85 - Bulls 90
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 26 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 12 rebounds; Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 10 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 105 - Mavericks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Morris Peterson (Raptors) 23 points; Marquis Daniels (Mavericks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 8 rebounds; Alan Henderson (Mavericks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 6 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 8, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (31-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (30-27)
7. Orlando (31-28)
8. Indiana (30-30)
9. Philadelphia (29-32)
10. New York (26-34)
11. New Jersey (26-35)
12. Milwaukee (25-34)
13. Toronto (25-35)

TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 92 - Cavaliers 111
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 21 points; Drew Gooden, LeBron James (Cavaliers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato (Magic) 10 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 6 assists; LeBron James, Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 104 - 76ers 85
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 22 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Adonal Foyle, Troy Murphy (Warriors) 8 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 7 assists; Allen Iverson, Chris Webber (76ers) 5 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 83 - Knicks 93
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 27 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 11 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas, Steve Blake, Kwame Brown, Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 2 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 101 - Bucks 105
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 27 points; Desmond Mason, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Smith (Hawks) 8 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 9 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists.

HAWKS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 74 - Spurs 90
*Scoring leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 19 points; Devin Brown (Spurs) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 12 rebounds; Devin Brown (Spurs) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||SPURS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 89 - Jazz 83
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 30 points; Matt Harpring, Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis, Jeff Foster (Pacers) 10 rebounds; Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 9 assists; Keith McLeod (Jazz) 6 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||JAZZ BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 9, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (32-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (31-27)
7. Orlando (31-29)
8. Indiana (30-30)
9. Philadelphia (29-32)
10. New Jersey (27-35)
11. New York (26-34)
12. Toronto (26-35)
13. Milwaukee (25-34)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 96 - Raptors 106
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 27 points; Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson (Raptors) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 20 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 91 - Celtics 95
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 25 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 13 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 5 assists; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 86 - Hornets 85 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 24 points; J.R. Smith (Hornets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 10 rebounds; Chris Andersen (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists; P.J. Brown, Speedy Claxton, J.R. Smith (Hornets) 5 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 97 - Blazers 84
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 25 points; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 13 rebounds; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 6 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 11, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (33-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (32-27)
7. Orlando (31-30)
8. Indiana (31-30)
9. Philadelphia (30-32)
10. New Jersey (27-35)
11. New York (26-34)
12. Toronto (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (25-35)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bobcats 80 - 76ers 112
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 17 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 8 rebounds; Marc Jackson (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Cory Alexander (Bobcats) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 12 assists.

BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 83 - Pacers 101
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Dunleavy (Warriors) 18 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andris Biedrins, Adonal Foyle (Warriors) 10 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis, Derek Fisher (Warriors) 3 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 116 - Raptors 112 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 29 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Smith (Hawks) 15 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 11 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Timberwolves 101 - Magic 96
*Scoring leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 25 points; Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 18 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 19 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 6 assists; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 7 assists.

TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 113 - Celtics 115 (2OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 27 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 19 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 9 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 112 - Bucks 110
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 29 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 9 rebounds; Joe Smith, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Terry (Mavericks) 5 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 100 - Sonics 97
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 20 points; Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 7 rebounds; Reggie Evans (Sonics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 6 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, March 12, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (33-29)
4. Washington (33-26)
5. Cleveland (32-27)
6. Chicago (32-27)
7. Orlando (31-30)
8. Indiana (31-30)
9. Philadelphia (30-32)
10. New York (26-34)
11. New Jersey (27-36)
12. Toronto (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (25-36)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Nets 65 - Heat 90
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 20 points; Eddie Jones (Heat) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd, Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 9 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 4 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 107 - Hornets 111
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 29 points; Dan Dickau, J.R. Smith (Hornets) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 16 rebounds; P.J. Brown (Hornets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 7 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

Tonight Orlando moved closer to the lottery by losing at home to New Jersey in a rout. Fortunately for the Magic, Indiana and Philadelphia also lost, and both of those teams have very hard schedules to finish March. I still think the Magic will make the playoffs, but they need to start winning games like the one they lost tonight.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (34-29)
4. Washington (33-27)
5. Cleveland (33-27)
6. Chicago (32-28)
7. Orlando (31-31)
8. Indiana (31-31)
9. Philadelphia (30-33)
10. New Jersey (28-36)
11. Toronto (27-36)
12. New York (26-35)
13. Milwaukee (25-36)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 78 - Clippers 83
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 19 points; Elton Brand (Clippers) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 8 rebounds; Bobby Simmons (Clippers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 8 assists; Rick Brunson (Clippers) 8 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 90 - Knicks 80
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 23 points; Stephon Marbury, Tim Thomas (Knicks) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 16 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antonio Daniels (Sonics) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 101 - Celtics 105
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 26 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 16 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 6 assists; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 98 - Magic 82
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points; Grant Hill, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 110 - Raptors 128
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 32 points; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 8 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 86 - Cavaliers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 29 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Scot Pollard (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 8 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 14, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (35-29)
4. Washington (34-27)
5. Cleveland (33-27)
6. Chicago (32-28)
7. Orlando (31-31)
8. Indiana (31-31)
9. Philadelphia (30-33)
10. New Jersey (28-36)
11. Toronto (27-36)
12. New York (26-35)
13. Milwaukee (25-37)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Celtics 119 - Bobcats 110
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points; Matt Carroll (Bobcats) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 81 - Wizards 95
*Scoring leaders:* Caron Butler (Lakers) 20 points; Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes (Wizards) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Caron Butler (Lakers) 11 rebounds; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 6 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 7 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 71 - Heat 110
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 14 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Calvin Booth, Marcus Fizer (Bucks) 7 rebounds; Shandon Anderson (Heat) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 3 assists; Shandon Anderson, Damon Jones, Dwyane Wade (Heat) 4 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 15, 2005*

Orlando's free fall continued as they opened a Western Conference road trip with a loss to Sacramento. The Magic are now below .500 for the first time this season, and they currently own the 8th seed and are dangerously close to missing the playoffs.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (35-29)
4. Washington (34-27)
5. Cleveland (34-27)
6. Chicago (32-29)
7. Indiana (31-31)
8. Orlando (31-32)
9. Philadelphia (31-33)
10. New Jersey (28-36)
11. Toronto (27-36)
12. New York (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (25-37)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Jazz 73 - Cavaliers 92
*Scoring leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 14 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 9 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 3 assists; Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

JAZZ BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 91 - 76ers 108
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 20 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Stanislav Medvedenko (Lakers) 9 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Sasha Vujacic (Lakers) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 98 - Knicks 96
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 7 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eddie Jones, Dwyane Wade (Heat) 5 assists; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 12 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Sonics 99 - Bulls 93
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 30 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 19 rebounds; Antonio Davis (Bulls) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 7 assists; Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists.

SONICS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 94 - Kings 105
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 25 points; Predrag Stojakovic (Kings) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato (Magic) 12 rebounds; Brian Skinner, Kenny Thomas (Kings) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 7 assists; Mike Bibby (Kings) 10 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||KINGS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 16, 2005*

Orlando officially fell out of playoff position tonight for the first time this season. They are tied with Philadelphia in the standings, but the 76ers own the tiebreaker and the two teams don't play each other anymore this season.  With three games in the next week against bottomfeeders, it's now or never for the Magic.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (36-29)
4. Washington (35-27)
5. Cleveland (34-28)
6. Chicago (32-20)
7. Indiana (32-31)
8. Philadelphia (31-33)
9. Orlando (31-33)
10. New Jersey (29-36)
11. Toronto (27-37)
12. New York (26-36)
13. Milwaukee (26-37)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Raptors 109 - Celtics 110
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 35 points; Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker (Celtics) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 9 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 84 - Pacers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 16 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 7 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Randy Livingston, Keith McLeod (Jazz) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 4 assists.

JAZZ BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 122 - Hawks 93
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 29 points; Tony Delk (Hawks) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 8 rebounds; Tom Gugliotta, Al Harrington (Hawks) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 7 assists; Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||HAWKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 84 - Nets 100
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 15 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds; Jason Collins, Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists; Vince Carter, Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 88 - Bucks 96
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 34 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 14 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists; LeBron James, Jeff McInnis, Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 6 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 102 - Clippers 110
*Scoring leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 29 points; Corey Maggette (Clippers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 12 rebounds; Elton Brand (Clippers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists; Rick Brunson, Corey Maggette (Clippers) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||KINGS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 18, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (37-29)
4. Washington (35-28)
5. Cleveland (34-29)
6. Indiana (33-31)
7. Chicago (32-31)
8. Philadelphia (32-33)
9. Orlando (31-34)
10. New Jersey (30-36)
11. New York (27-36)
12. Milwaukee (27-37)
13. Toronto (27-38)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* 76ers 93 - Cavaliers 81
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kyle Korver (76ers) 11 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 106 - Hawks 92
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks ) 24 points; Boris Diaw (Hawks) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Obinna Ekezie (Hawks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 10 assists; Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 80 - Nets 94
*Scoring leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 15 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kris Humphries (Jazz) 5 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Howard Eisley (Jazz) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 97 - Pacers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Chucky Atkins (Lakers) 23 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Caron Butler (Lakers) 10 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 11 assists.

LAKERS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 92 - Pistons 103
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 25 points; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston, Milt Palacio (Raptors) 4 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 103 - Rockets 92
*Scoring leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 22 points; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mark Blount, Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 rebounds; Bob Sura (Rockets) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 90 - Bucks 99
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 27 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Gilbert Arenas, Etan Thomas (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric, Joe Smith (Bucks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 7 assists; Anthony Goldwire (Bucks) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hornets 94 - Bulls 90
*Scoring leaders:* Dan Dickau, Jamaal Magloire (Hornets) 17 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* P.J. Brown (Hornets) 11 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Bostjan Nachbar (Hornets) 5 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 90 - Sonics 98
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 19 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato, Dwight Howard (Magic) 7 rebounds; Nick Collison (Sonics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 6 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 6 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Go Magic!!

Raps need that Philly pick to be lottery..


----------



## hobojoe

Who cares whether it's lottery or not? It's a one, maybe two pick difference no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## RP McMurphy

Orlando won and Philadelphia lost, moving the Magic into a tie for the 8th seed. For the rest of March, the Magic play one game against Phoenix and four games against terrible teams. Meanwhile, the 76ers have games against Phoenix, Sacramento, and Detroit. The next two weeks are Orlando's big chance to make a move. If they don't, they're probably done for.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-28)
5. Cleveland (34-29)
6. Chicago (33-31)
7. Indiana (33-31)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-34)
10. New Jersey (30-36)
11. Milwaukee (27-37)
12. New York (27-37)
13. Toronto (27-38)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - 76ers 88
*Scoring leaders:* Othella Harrington (Bulls) 24 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antonio Davis (Bulls) 9 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 9 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 95 - Wizards 96
*Scoring leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 28 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko, Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 7 rebounds; Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 5 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 82 - Heat 97
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 23 points; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 113 - Hornets 110
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points; J.R. Smith (Hornets) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Jackson Vroman (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 6 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 97 - Blazers 92
*Scoring leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 23 points; Viktor Khryapa (Blazers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 12 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 5 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## bigbabyjesus

hobojoe said:


> Who cares whether it's lottery or not? It's a one, maybe two pick difference no matter what way you look at it.


Well, I mean if the Sixers make the playoffs, its going to be 15th-16th pick, and if they don't, it will most likely be 12th pick, and thats the lowest.

Makes a bit of a difference.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, March 20, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-28)
5. Cleveland (34-20)
6. Chicago (33-31)
7. Indiana (33-32)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-34)
10. New Jersey (31-36)
11. Toronto (28-38)
12. New York (27-37)
13. Milwaukee (27-38)



TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - Raptors 105
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 56 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden, LeBron James (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 4 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 94 - Pacers 85
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 39 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 8 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 103 - Nuggets 114
*Scoring leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 24 points; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 12 rebounds; Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Goldwire (Bucks) 9 assists; Earl Boykins, Andre Miller (Nuggets) 8 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 21, 2005*

No one would blame Orlando fans if they started thinking about the lottery after tonight's blown double-digit lead against Charlotte. The playoffs don't look likely at this point, but the fellow teams fighting for a playoff spot -- Indiana, New Jersey, and Philadelphia -- aren't exactly awe-inspiring, and Orlando only needs to beat two of the three. It's not time to give up hope yet.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-28)
5. Cleveland (34-30)
6. Chicago (34-31)
7. Indiana (33-32)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-35)
10. New Jersey (31-36)
11. New York (28-37)
12. Toronto (28-38)
13. Milwaukee (27-38)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 97 - Bobcats 102
*Scoring leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 25 points; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 13 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 6 assists; Jason Hart, Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Spurs 75 - Knicks 88
*Scoring leaders:* Devin Brown (Spurs) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasho Nesterovic (Spurs) 11 rebounds; Trevor Ariza (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists.

SPURS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 91 - Bulls 105
*Scoring leaders:* Josh Childress (Hawks) 17 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Childress, Al Harrington (Hawks) 7 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 8 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 10 assists.

HAWKS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 22, 2005*

Not that it means anything if Orlando keeps losing games to teams like Charlotte, but Indiana lost tonight and has a couple of tough games coming up, so they should drop in the standings.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-29)
4. Washington (36-29)
5. Cleveland (35-30)
6. Chicago (34-31)
7. Indiana (33-33)
8. Philadelphia (32-34)
9. Orlando (32-35)
10. New Jersey (32-36)
11. New York (28-37)
12. Toronto (28-38)
13. Milwaukee (27-39)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Pistons 76 - Cavaliers 91
*Scoring leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 25 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 14 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 5 assists; Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 10 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 91 - Nets 98
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Austin Croshere, Dale Davis (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 4 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 98 - Nuggets 127
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 25 points; DerMarr Johnson (Nuggets) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kwame Brown (Wizards) 8 rebounds; Nene (Nuggets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Damone Brown (Wizards) 6 assists; Earl Boykins (Nuggets) 9 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||NUGGETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 84 - Sonics 92
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 22 points; Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 10 rebounds; Nick Collison (Sonics) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 4 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 9 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 23, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-30)
4. Washington (36-29)
5. Cleveland (35-30)
6. Chicago (35-31)
7. Indiana (34-33)
8. Philadelphia (33-34)
9. Orlando (32-35)
10. New Jersey (32-36)
11. New York (29-37)
12. Toronto (28-39)
13. Milwaukee (27-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Spurs 93 - Pacers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Brent Barry (Spurs) 17 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Bruce Bowen (Spurs) 7 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 7 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 8 assists.

SPURS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Raptors 85
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 16 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 11 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 8 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 82 - Knicks 107
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Maurice Taylor (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 84 - 76ers 107
*Scoring leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 17 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antonio McDyess, Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 9 rebounds; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 4 assists; Andre Iguodala, Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 108 - Clippers 116
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 31 points; Corey Maggette (Clippers) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 11 rebounds; Elton Brand, Chris Kaman (Clippers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Goldwire (Bucks) 5 assists; Shaun Livingston (Clippers) 11 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

Orlando seems to be pretty much done at this point, but since I'm already doing the work for this thread over on the Pacers board, I might as well keep posting it here until they're mathematically eliminated.


*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-30)
4. Washington (37-29)
5. Cleveland (35-31)
6. Chicago (35-31)
7. Indiana (34-33)
8. Philadelphia (33-34)
9. Orlando (32-36)
10. New Jersey (32-37)
11. New York (29-37)
12. Toronto (28-39)
13. Milwaukee (27-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bobcats 108 - Magic 94
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 23 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 15 assists; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 13 assists.

BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 105 - Nets 96
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Williams, Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 20 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 10 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brian Cardinal (Grizzlies) 6 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.

GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 80 - Rockets 99
*Scoring leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 20 points; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Anderson Varejao (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds; Bob Sura (Rockets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 8 assists; Bob Sura (Rockets) 6 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||ROCKETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 85 - Jazz 84
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 29 points; Matt Harpring (Jazz) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 9 rebounds; Raja Bell (Jazz) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 6 assists; Matt Harpring (Jazz) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||JAZZ BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, March 25, 2005*

Indiana and Philadelphia won again. The fat lady is clearing her throat, getting ready to sing about the demise of the Magic's season. I still don't understand how a promising season went down the toilet so abruptly.


*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-31)
4. Washington (37-30)
5. Chicago (36-31)
6. Cleveland (35-31)
7. Indiana (35-33)
8. Philadelphia (34-34)
9. Orlando (32-36)
10. New Jersey (32-37)
11. New York (29-38)
12. Toronto (28-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Raptors 101 - 76ers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 26 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 22 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 10 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Celtics 86
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 16 points; Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker (Celtics) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 10 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 4 assists; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 94 - Pistons 81
*Scoring leaders:* Austin Croshere (Pacers) 15 points; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 13 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 6 assists; Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 117 - Warriors 118 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 33 points; Baron Davis (Warriors) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 10 rebounds; Adonal Foyle (Warriors) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; Baron Davis (Warriors) 11 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 94 - Clippers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 33 points; Corey Maggette (Clippers) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Gilbert Arenas, Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 7 rebounds; Chris Kaman (Clippers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 9 assists; Bobby Simmons (Clippers) 6 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 101 - Sonics 109 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas, Michael Sweetney (Knicks) 10 rebounds; Reggie Evans (Sonics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists; Antonio Daniels (Sonics) 7 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, March 26, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (37-30)
5. Chicago (37-31)
6. Cleveland (35-32)
7. Indiana (35-34)
8. Philadelphia (34-34)
9. Orlando (32-37)
10. New Jersey (32-38)
11. New York (29-39)
12. Toronto (29-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Timberwolves 96 - Nets 75
*Scoring leaders:* Sam Cassell (Timberwolves) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett, Michael Olowokandi (Timberwolves) 8 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (Timberwolves) 8 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

TIMBERWOLVES BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Suns 118 - Magic 116
*Scoring leaders:* Shawn Marion (Suns) 27 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shawn Marion (Suns) 14 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Nash (Suns) 12 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

SUNS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 109 - Hawks 104
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 32 points; Tony Delk (Hawks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds; Josh Childress (Hawks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 assists; Boris Diaw (Hawks) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 99 - Pistons 105 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 32 points; Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 14 rebounds; Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis, Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 8 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 86 - Mavericks 117
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 19 points; Michael Finley (Mavericks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 8 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 96 - Bulls 100
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 34 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 8 rebounds; Tyson Chandler, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists; Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 7 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 89 - Jazz 94
*Scoring leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 19 points; Raja Bell (Jazz) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 7 rebounds; Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Toni Kukoc (Bucks) 4 assists; Raja Bell, Keith McLeod (Jazz) 5 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||JAZZ BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 96 - Blazers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Thomas (Knicks) 30 points; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Malik Rose (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 11 assists; Sebastian Telfair, Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 6 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, March 27, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (38-30)
5. Chicago (37-31)
6. Cleveland (35-32)
7. Philadelphia (35-34)
8. Indiana (35-34)
9. Orlando (32-37)
10. New Jersey (32-38)
11. New York (29-39)
12. Toronto (29-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* 76ers 96 - Lakers 89
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 20 points; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 14 rebounds; Chris Mihm (Lakers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 15 assists; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 5 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 95 - Sonics 94
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 31 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 11 assists; Ray Allen, Nick Collison, Reggie Evans (Sonics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 9 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 4 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||SONICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, March 28, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (39-30)
5. Chicago (38-31)
6. Cleveland (36-32)
7. Indiana (36-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-35)
9. Orlando (33-37)
10. New Jersey (33-38)
11. Toronto (29-40)
12. New York (29-40)
13. Milwaukee (27-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Hawks 102 - Magic 109
*Scoring leaders:* Josh Childress, Josh Smith (Hawks) 14 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Childress, Obinna Ekezie, Tom Gugliotta (Hawks) 7 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tom Gugliotta (Hawks) 6 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 95 - Bobcats 91
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 39 points; Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 15 rebounds; Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd, Jacque Vaughn (Nets) 5 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 10 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 109 - Hornets 108 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 44 points; J.R. Smith (Hornets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds; P.J. Brown (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 12 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||HORNETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 90 - Bucks 76
*Scoring leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 22 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 14 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Austin Croshere (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists; Toni Kukoc, Desmond Mason, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 3 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 86 - Bulls 94
*Scoring leaders:* Bonzi Wells (Grizzlies) 30 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mike Miller (Grizzlies) 9 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Earl Watson (Grizzlies) 8 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 6 assists.

GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 114 - Blazers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 28 points; Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Blazers) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Etan Thomas (Wizards) 14 rebounds; Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 6 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 8 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BLAZERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 109 - Kings 118
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 34 points; Cuttino Mobley (Kings) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 16 rebounds; Brian Skinner (Kings) 19 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Mike Bibby, Cuttino Mobley, Brian Skinner (Kings) 5 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||KINGS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 100 - Warriors 108
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points; Baron Davis (Warriors) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 19 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists; Baron Davis (Warriors) 9 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, March 29, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-32)
4. Washington (39-30)
5. Chicago (38-31)
6. Cleveland (37-32)
7. Indiana (36-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-35)
9. Orlando (33-37)
10. New Jersey (33-38)
11. Toronto (29-41)
12. New York (29-41)
13. Milwaukee (27-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Clippers 84 - Cavaliers 94
*Scoring leaders:* Corey Maggette (Clippers) 26 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 12 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Corey Maggette (Clippers) 7 assists; Jeff McInnis, Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 91 - Heat 103
*Scoring leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 19 points; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 13 rebounds; Eddie Jones (Heat) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 6 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 107 - Lakers 117
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 45 points; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 15 rebounds; Chris Mihm (Lakers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists; Kobe Bryant, Luke Walton (Lakers) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||LAKERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, March 30, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-33)
4. Washington (40-30)
5. Chicago (39-31)
6. Cleveland (37-32)
7. Indiana (36-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-36)
9. Orlando (34-37)
10. New Jersey (34-38)
11. New York (29-41)
12. Toronto (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-44)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 102 - Bobcats 99
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 35 points; Gerald Wallace (Bobcats) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 15 rebounds; Primoz Brezec, Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ben Gordon, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 5 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 15 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 99 - Wizards 102
*Scoring leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 20 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Childress, Tom Gugliotta (Hawks) 7 rebounds; Etan Thomas (Wizards) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Boris Diaw (Hawks) 6 assists; Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 10 assists.

HAWKS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 96 - Magic 108
*Scoring leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 17 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 5 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 112 - Celtics 100
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 36 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 9 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Terry (Mavericks) 7 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Clippers 78 - Nets 95
*Scoring leaders:* Corey Maggette (Clippers) 17 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 8 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Marko Jaric (Clippers) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 13 assists.

CLIPPERS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 113 - Bucks 109
*Scoring leaders:* Baron Davis (Warriors) 25 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 14 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis (Warriors) 15 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 10 assists.

WARRIORS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 87 - Suns 116
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 26 points; Shawn Marion (Suns) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 rebounds; Steve Nash (Suns) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 4 assists; Steve Nash (Suns) 12 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||SUNS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, March 31, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (38-33)
4. Washington (40-30)
5. Chicago (40-31)
6. Cleveland (37-33)
7. Indiana (37-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-36)
9. Orlando (34-37)
10. New Jersey (34-38)
11. New York (29-41)
12. Toronto (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-44)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Heat 108 - Pacers 114 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 37 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 13 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 6 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 13 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 90 - Bulls 102 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 27 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 12 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 8 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Friday, April 1, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (39-33)
4. Washington (41-30)
5. Chicago (40-31)
6. Indiana (37-34)
7. Cleveland (37-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-37)
9. New Jersey (35-38)
10. Orlando (34-38)
11. Toronto (30-42)
12. New York (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-45)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Mavericks 100 - 76ers 83
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 29 points; Allen Iverson, Marc Jackson (76ers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Erick Dampier (Mavericks) 10 rebounds; Josh Davis (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Michael Finley, Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 4 assists; Andre Iguodala, John Salmons (76ers) 4 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 119 - Bobcats 107
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 27 points; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 4 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 10 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 111 - Magic 102
*Scoring leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 31 points; Dwight Howard (Magic) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Etan Thomas (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 5 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 116 - Hawks 100
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 36 points; Josh Childress (Hawks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 7 rebounds; Josh Smith (Hawks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists; Tony Delk (Hawks) 7 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 128 - Cavaliers 109
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby, Cuttino Mobley, Peja Stojakovic (Kings) 22 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Maurice Evans, Kenny Thomas (Kings) 8 rebounds; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 9 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 9 assists.

KINGS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 93 - Knicks 91
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 31 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 6 assists; Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 4 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 93 - Bucks 82
*Scoring leaders:* Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 20 points; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 7 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Earl Watson (Grizzlies) 8 assists; Anthony Goldwire, Toni Kukoc, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 3 assists.

GRIZZLIES BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, April 2, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (39-33)
4. Washington (41-30)
5. Chicago (41-31)
6. Indiana (37-34)
7. Cleveland (37-34)
8. Philadelphia (35-37)
9. Orlando (35-38)
10. New Jersey (35-39)
11. Toronto (30-42)
12. New York (29-42)
13. Milwaukee (27-45)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 103 - Nets 102
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 33 points; Nenad Krstic (Nets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Battie, Dwight Howard (Magic) 8 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stacey Augmon, Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 97 - Bulls 112
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 28 points; Othella Harrington (Bulls) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 16 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 7 assists; Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 5 assists.

BOBCATS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, April 3, 2005*

I'm back from Spring Break now and I'm all caught up on this thread. Orlando showed some heart this week, winning three out of four games -- including a huge win in the final seconds over New Jersey -- when most had left the Magic for dead. Still, they are on the outside looking in and their next five games are all against playoff teams. In the end, Orlando fans will probably be looking back at those three losses to Charlotte as the difference between the playoffs and the lottery.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (39-34)
4. Chicago (41-31)
5. Washington (41-31)
6. Indiana (38-34)
7. Cleveland (38-34)
8. Philadelphia (36-37)
9. Orlando (35-38)
10. New Jersey (35-39)
11. Toronto (30-43)
12. New York (29-43)
13. Milwaukee (28-45)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Pacers 79 - Wizards 76
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson, Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 15 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis, James Jones (Pacers) 8 rebounds; Kwame Brown, Larry Hughes (Wizards) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 4 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 97 - Celtics 93
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 15 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 102 - Bucks 106
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Thomas (Knicks) 23 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 5 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 80 - Cavaliers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 21 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Erick Dampier (Mavericks) 8 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Jerry Stackhouse (Mavericks) 3 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 113 - Raptors 103
*Scoring leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 26 points; Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 11 assists; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 5 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, April 5, 2005*

A tough loss to Dallas moves Orlando back into tenth place. Cleveland is dropping like a stone and it's actually conceivable that the Magic could pass them (and either New Jersey or Philadelphia) if they go 6-2 over the last eight games. With a tough schedule though, that won't happen. The Magic are playing hard, but it's too little, too late.

Also, I'm going to go ahead and do something I should've done a week ago, stop keeping track of the Raptors, Knicks, and Bucks.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (40-34)
4. Chicago (41-32)
5. Washington (41-32)
6. Indiana (39-34)
7. Cleveland (38-35)
8. Philadelphia (36-37)
9. New Jersey (36-39)
10. Orlando (35-39)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Nets 111 - Cavaliers 80
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 27 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 9 rebounds; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists; Ira Newble (Cavaliers) 6 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 116 - Wizards 108
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 43 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Jefferson (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 11 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 5 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 86 - Heat 104
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 14 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler, Adrian Griffin (Bulls) 8 rebounds; Udonis Haslem (Heat) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 3 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||HEAT BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 97 - Knicks 79
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 33 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Scot Pollard (Pacers) 10 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 4 assists; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 5 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 105 - Mavericks 114
*Scoring leaders:* DeShawn Stevenson (Magic) 29 points; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Battie (Magic) 9 rebounds; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 11 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 13 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||MAVERICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, April 6, 2005*

This race for eighth in the East is pretty exciting, too bad Orlando isn't quite in the thick of it. At this point they'd have to go 6-1 down the stretch to have a real shot at it.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-34)
4. Chicago (42-32)
5. Washington (41-33)
6. Indiana (40-34)
7. Cleveland (38-36)
8. Philadelphia (37-37)
9. New Jersey (36-39)
10. Orlando (35-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bulls 102 - Magic 101 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 25 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 22 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon (Bulls) 6 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 11 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 77 - Pacers 98
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 20 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds; Dale Davis (Cavaliers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 10 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 103 - 76ers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 23 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 48 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Primoz Brezec, Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 6 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 97 - Celtics 103
*Scoring leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 23 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 14 rebounds; Al Jefferson (Celtics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Erick Strickland (Bucks) 7 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 7 assists.

BUCKS BOARD THREAD||CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 93 - Pistons 105
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 28 points; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Etan Thomas (Wizards) 7 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 5 assists; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 9 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, April 7, 2005*

The eighth seed just got a little bit more unlikely with New Jersey's win over New York.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-34)
4. Chicago (42-32)
5. Washington (41-33)
6. Indiana (40-34)
7. Cleveland (38-36)
8. Philadelphia (37-37)
9. New Jersey (37-39)
10. Orlando (35-40)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Knicks 98 - Nets 110
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 30 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 10 rebounds; Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

Tonight's loss was the nail in the coffin for the Magic. The 12th pick is all theirs.

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-34)
4. Chicago (43-32)
5. Indiana (41-34)
6. Washington (41-34)
7. Philadelphia (38-37)
8. Cleveland (38-37)
9. New Jersey (37-39)
10. Orlando (35-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - 76ers 103
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 37 points; Marc Jackson (76ers) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 13 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 16 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 114 - Magic 102
*Scoring leaders:* Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 26 points; DeShawn Stevenson (Magic) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 8 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 83 - Pacers 93
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 24 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Larry Hughes, Michael Ruffin (Wizards) 9 rebounds; Stephen Jackson, Scot Pollard (Pacers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Blake (Wizards) 4 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 5 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 102 - Knicks 94
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon (Bulls) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 9 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 5 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||KNICKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Saturday, April 9, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-35)
4. Chicago (44-32)
5. Indiana (41-35)
6. Washington (41-34)
7. Philadelphia (39-37)
8. Cleveland (39-37)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Celtics 86 - Nets 99
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 16 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 45 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 8 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 17 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 112 - Wizards 106
*Scoring leaders:* Willie Green, Andre Iguodala, Marc Jackson (76ers) 20 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 44 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert, Andre Iguodala (76ers) 8 rebounds; Michael Ruffin (Wizards) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Willie Green (76ers) 9 assists; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 7 assists.

76ERS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 81 - Cavaliers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 26 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 8 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 10 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 97 - Bulls 110
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 19 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 21 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 9 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 8 assists.

RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Sunday, April 10, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-35)
4. Chicago (44-32)
5. Indiana (41-35)
6. Washington (41-35)
7. Philadelphia (39-37)
8. Cleveland (39-37)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-41)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Knicks 113 - Pacers 112 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 32 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 19 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 16 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||NETS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Monday, April 11, 2005*

The Magic are on the brink of elimination after the loss to Cleveland. 

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (41-35)
4. Chicago (45-32)
5. Indiana (42-35)
6. Washington (42-35)
7. Cleveland (40-37)
8. Philadelphia (39-37)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Bucks 112 - Wizards 119
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 35 points; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 11 rebounds; Larry Hughes, Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Erick Strickland (Bucks) 5 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 13 assists.

WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 94 - Raptors 90
*Scoring leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 19 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dale Davis (Pacers) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Fred Jones (Pacers) 5 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 9 assists.

PACERS BOARD THREAD||RAPTORS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 114 - Magic 106
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 33 points; Steve Francis, Dwight Howard (Magic) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Anderson Varejao (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 8 assists; Steve Francis, Jameer Nelson (Magic) 7 assists.

CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||MAGIC BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 85 - Bulls 84 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 28 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 15 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 13 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 5 assists; Chris Duhon (Bulls) 7 assists.

PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BULLS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Tuesday, April 12, 2005*

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (42-35)
4. Chicago (44-33)
5. Indiana (42-35)
6. Washington (42-35)
7. Cleveland (40-37)
8. Philadelphia (39-38)
9. New Jersey (38-39)
10. Orlando (35-42)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Celtics 105 - 76ers 98
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 27 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 13 rebounds; Kyle Korver (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 11 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Wednesday, April 13, 2005*

Detroit pushed Orlando to the brink of elimination tonight, but a Pacers win over the Nets saved the Magic from being mathematically eliminated To make the playoffs, the Magic need to win the rest of their games, the 76ers need to lose the rest of their games, and the Nets need to beat the 76ers but lose every other remaining game. 

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (43-35)
4. Chicago (44-34)
5. Indiana (43-35)
6. Washington (43-35)
7. Cleveland (40-37)
8. Philadelphia (39-38)
9. New Jersey (38-40)
10. Orlando (35-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Magic 94 - Pistons 103
*Scoring leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 30 points; Carlos Arroyo, Richard Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 14 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mario Kasun (Magic) 10 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 8 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 6 assists.

MAGIC BOARD THREAD||PISTONS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 86 - Pacers 90
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 29 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 15 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 6 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 9 assists.

NETS BOARD THREAD||PACERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 82 - Wizards 93
*Scoring leaders:* Ben Gordon, Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 21 points; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antonio Davis (Bulls) 10 rebounds; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 5 assists.

BULLS BOARD THREAD||WIZARDS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 111 - Bucks 108
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 32 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 10 assists; Anthony Goldwire, Desmond Mason, Michael Redd, Joe Smith, Maurice Williams (Bucks) 4 assists.

CELTICS BOARD THREAD||BUCKS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Thursday, April 14, 2005*










It's all over for the Magic tonight, with Philadelphia's overtime win against the Heat the team is officially eliminated. I guess I won't be updating this thread because there's no point anymore.

http://moot.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/fat_lady.jpg

*CURRENT STANDINGS
3. Boston (43-35)
4. Chicago (44-34)
5. Indiana (43-35)
6. Washington (43-35)
7. Cleveland (40-38)
8. Philadelphia (40-38)
9. New Jersey (38-40)
10. Orlando (35-43)


TONIGHT'S GAMES*
















*Final:* Heat 119 - 76ers 126 (OT)
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 48 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 12 rebounds; Andre Iguodala, Chris Webber (76ers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eddie Jones (Heat) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 16 assists.

HEAT BOARD THREAD||76ERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 89 - Cavaliers 95
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 25 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 9 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists.

KNICKS BOARD THREAD||CAVALIERS BOARD THREAD||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------

